# Is Jermaine ONeal the least scrutinized superstar or is he a Superstar



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I was wondering. I see threads about everyone else but he never seems to be scrutinized like other.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hes a second-tier star....so he doesnt get enough bs like the true superstars of the L


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

hes not a superstar


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's hard to criticize him when you never see him play.I think he's played about 35 games this season hasn't he?At any rate I don't think that O'Neal has played up to the standards of other superstar power forwards in the last two seasons.I know that some Pacers fans like to criticize him for not playing more in the post and taking too many jumpers.


----------



## IRC Retro (Mar 27, 2006)

..


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

LMAO @ the people on this board who were saying he was better than Dirk a couple of years ago...I would bump a thread or two but too lazy to look for them....sue me.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He only thinks he's a superstar. I'd take Elton Brand, Pau Gasol, Dirk Nowitzki, Shawn Marion, Chris Bosh, Tony West, Andrei Kirilenko, Amare Stoudemire, Antawn Jamison, Dwight Howard, and even Rasheed Wallace, Carlos Boozer, Chris Webber or Al Harrington over him. Not to mention Garnett or Duncan... Not sure why he gets a free pass for not actually accomplishing anything other than filling a stat sheet - in the regular season. Nor has he shown any ability to lead his team, instead fading into the background, emerging only to pout occasionally.


----------



## IRC Retro (Mar 27, 2006)

Chalie Boy said:


> LMAO @ the people on this board who were saying he was better than Dirk a couple of years ago...I would bump a thread or two but too lazy to look for them....sue me.


..


----------



## IRC Retro (Mar 27, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> He only thinks he's a superstar. I'd take Elton Brand, Pau Gasol, Dirk Nowitzki, Shawn Marion, Chris Bosh, Tony West, Andrei Kirilenko, Amare Stoudemire, Antawn Jamison, Dwight Howard, and even Rasheed Wallace, Carlos Boozer, Chris Webber or Al Harrington over him. Not to mention Garnett or Duncan... Not sure why he gets a free pass for not actually accomplishing anything other than filling a stat sheet - in the regular season. Nor has he shown any ability to lead his team, instead fading into the background, emerging only to pout occasionally.



..


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

IRC Retro said:


> ..


 :laugh: You crack me up :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

IRC Retro said:


> ..


I'll do you a favor by ignoring your personal attacks and explain a couple of things.


O'Neal is good for about 2-2.5 blocks a game. Gasol, barely under 2.0 (1.96) Nowitzki about 1.0. 
In the playoffs, O'Neal's numbers drop rather than rise. His fg% plummets from .463 to a horrid (for a big man) .409 - leading to about a point less per game.

Turning to offense. O'Neal averages 1.3 assists per game for his career. As a Pacer, around 1.8. Gasol - 4.5 this season, 3.0 overall. Does scoring alone determine what constitutes good offense?

I'm not going to bother with your theory about Krstic. Believe what you will. It'll be nice to see if you own up to your error after the playoffs. But if not, that's fine too...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> He only thinks he's a superstar. I'd take Elton Brand, Pau Gasol, Dirk Nowitzki, Shawn Marion, Chris Bosh, Tony West, Andrei Kirilenko, Amare Stoudemire, Antawn Jamison, Dwight Howard, and even Rasheed Wallace, Carlos Boozer, Chris Webber or Al Harrington over him. Not to mention Garnett or Duncan... Not sure why he gets a free pass for not actually accomplishing anything other than filling a stat sheet - in the regular season. Nor has he shown any ability to lead his team, instead fading into the background, emerging only to pout occasionally.




That's harsh, no way over the hill sheed, boozer, and webber are better than JO. Antawn Jamison, Harrington and West can't even see him. Dwight is too young, JO basically has his def and ****s on his O, Bosh within a few years I'll agree with you, but no way in hell today, Kirilenko has amazing defense, but can't score for ****. He'll probably block his own shots.

Besides TD and KG, I think only Nowitzki and Marion and maybe Brand because of his great year this year is on the same platform as JO. I still think JO > Gasol

and as was stated before, JO edges Dirk out because he actually plays defense. Marion is just too different to compare IMO.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> That's harsh, no way over the hill sheed, boozer, and webber are better than JO. Antawn Jamison, Harrington and West can't even see him. Dwight is too young, JO basically has his def and ****s on his O, Bosh within a few years I'll agree with you, but no way in hell today, Kirilenko has amazing defense, but can't score for ****. He'll probably block his own shots.
> 
> Besides TD and KG, I think only Nowitzki and Marion and maybe Brand because of his great year this year is on the same platform as JO. I still think JO > Gasol
> 
> and as was stated before, JO edges Dirk out because he actually plays defense. Marion is just too different to compare IMO.


Well, as an obvious Nets fan, you KNOW I'm going to be harsh. 

I agree that for most of the players I named, it's almost purely subjective. :cheers:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

J.O is not a superstar in my eyes. I see him as a Pau Gasol or maybe even an Elton Brand (even though he's not as good as EB.) J.O has never been a superstar in my eyes. Not saying he's overrated, but I don't think he belongs in that category, and that's why he doesn't recieve the same scrutiny.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

to me Jermaine o'neal is the most overrated players in the league, he is pretty good defensively but he sucks offensively especially in the playoffs. He misses everything that he shoots that is not under the basket. I agree with Kristic on some of the players that he would tke over JO, except for Antawn, Harrington, West, boozer and webber.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

J.O is definitely not a Superstar, he's in between All Stars and Superstars, if that makes sense.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

^ co-sign

hes an all star for sure.. but superstar.. not yet. 
He needs to be healthier more often.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Over 70 percent of his shots are from the outside, and he always gets injured in crucial points of the season.

Not a superstar, and I'm really thinking of bumping that Pau Gasol-JO thread from last summer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Over 70 percent of his shots are from the outside, and he always gets injured in crucial points of the season.
> 
> Not a superstar, and I'm really thinking of bumping that Pau Gasol-JO thread from last summer.


You should because it would only make me look like a genius. :biggrin:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Over 70 percent of his shots are from the outside, and he always gets injured in crucial points of the season.
> 
> Not a superstar, and *I'm really thinking of bumping that Pau Gasol-JO thread from last summer*.


I'm telling you. Looking at this thread will really want to make you bump some stuff.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Over 70 percent of his shots are from the outside, and he always gets injured in crucial points of the season.
> 
> Not a superstar, and I'm really thinking of bumping that Pau Gasol-JO thread from last summer.


or suspended


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Superstar = Top 10 player in the league

JO's definitely NOT Top 10. More in the 15-20 range and I've always found him overrated. He's good but time and again comes up short in BIG games. He gets away with it because he isn't really that BIG of a star.


----------

